# Gluing veneer



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

I need to glue a sheet of veneer down to a table top - about 2' X 4'. I'm trying to avoid contact cement. Are there other possibilities or is that the only one. I don't have a press.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

what you can do is put titebond on both the veneer and substrate and allow them to dry but don't put the veneer on yet. then once the coating is dry on both the veneer and substrate you can use an iron and iron on the veneer. the iron will soften the glue and they will bond and dry.


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks guys. I'm going to experiment a bit. I'll let you know the results.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Bruce, spray the front side of the veneer with a mist of water and that should keep the veneer from curling up when you apply the glue. Put 2 or 3 coats of glue on each pieces before ironing. This is my favorite way to apply veneer.


----------



## FRITZ (Jul 18, 2008)

you can use cold press glue ,hide glue ,3m super 77,iron on glue, excelent wed site to help 
You would be veneer supplies .com
AND if in need of veneer look me you
Thanks Fritz


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Mist it, glue the table, sandwich it between the tabletop and a large piece of ply and then park the car on it overnight.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Our own Lee Jesberger has some excellent suggestions at his prowoodworkingtips.com

http://www.prowoodworkingtips.com/Veneering_Index.html


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

You will want to be sure to glue a similar type of veneer on the other side so that it will not warp. Gluing veneer to one side only will not work. They must be glued at the same time.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Bruce,

You can do a teenage woodworker said, and as John points out, you should glue veneer to both sides of the project. It prevents the top from cupping. On smaller surfaces that are locked in place, this can be skipped, as the veneer doesn't have enough pull to do any harm.

When veneering the back side or bottom, you can use a cheaper veneer of the same or similar characteristics.
When ordering the veneer just tell them you need the same quantity for backer. They'll make suggestions for you.

Titebond also makes cold press veneer glue, which if you are able to clamp it well, across it's entire surface will also give you a good adhesion.

Douglas; Thanks for remembering my site as well as recommending it. Much appreciated.

Lee


----------



## nealferri (Apr 9, 2013)

For vacuum veneering check out qualityvak.com. For more on veneer glue.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

big D ( Teenage wioodworker,) nailed it, works quite well, just have to keep the veneer from rolling up while the glue dries, use the yellow tightbond, not the III series


----------

